# Anyone have goldish with unusual colors or patterns?



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Anyone have goldfish with unusual colors or patterns?*

I found the strangest looking comet at a pet shop the other day . I have never seen one like it. I was wondering if anyone else had unusually marked/colored goldfish they would like to show us or tell us about.

That little orange dot on it side it actually has another identical one on the other side & I love its orange lips!

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/529152_540630615958896_1359026767_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/563585_540630582625566_811816614_n.jpg

The place I got it burned years ago & reopened & I had not been there since it burned. There quality had really gone down :-( sw tanks were full of algae, The feeder comets had stinky water (they they are food, I guess..but still) One in the feeder tank tank stood out he was active, healthy & apparently free of physical deformities/disease. He had the most unusual colors. The stupid girl dumped him in the bag after catching him like a gorilla with a net! Poor thing twisting around & around trying to rite itself stunned & disoriented. When I said something to her she was all  you want another one? ugh! :chair: I took it home & he actually survived. 

The first day he was swimming funny but he seems to have recovered well. Healthy & active but a bit thin & missing a few scales from the rough treatment. Working on getting him fat. Currently in a 6 gallon bow front I had running. I was gona take it down but hey  When it gets bigger it will go in a 55gal mixed comunity. Too small now my other fish would eat it. Eventually the comet will go in the goldfish pond.

So what unusual fish have you guys found & how did you come by them?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I've had 5 goldfish. I got four them at a fair, but not by winning them. We were actually leaving the fair and somebody was closing down their stand and told us that someone had left their goldfish there. One bag had 12 fish and the other had 4, so we left with 4. The only weird things about them was that one of them was mostly white but had a little orange spot above his mouth. It looked like he had a mustache. And another was half white and half orange. The 5th goldfish actually came from my brother who didn't want it anymore. They ended up living for over two years. Once they died, I started my 29 gallon


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

everybody thinks that fish are so delicate...i was watching a show on TV yesterday....some program about the game wardens up in maine....they were netting trout from one lake and putting them in tanks mounted on a plane's pontoons....then the plane dropped them into another lake for stocking ...and they did it from the air...it looked like it was raining fish.......
them little critters is tough...
i have no strange fish stories.....i am strange enough on my own.......


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not saying that they are over delicate but there are easier less stress full ways to bag & net fish with out the possibility of doing damage/killing it & it is a very small fish & it was obviously distressed. She sloshed it into the bag after bludgeoning it with then net & smushing it against the glass. I've had fish die before from trauma from just being sploshed carelessly into a bag.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Well the little fish died sometime today while I was at work,  16 hr shifts. last night when I got in from work I had noted that he was lethargic with some suspect dark areas around his stomach. Appearing around the area where he was mashed by the wire of the net up against the glass when he was caught. looks to be blood internally I suspect some internal trauma & a slow internal bleed possibly coupled with stress of transfer to be cause of death. No other physical signs present.  Will probably never find another that looks like him.

I would still like to see anyone else strange or unusually marked fish; anyone?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Not a goldfish, but we have a Golden Dojo Loach (weather loach) that has a "mask" and a "saddle" marking in greyish-black on him. Pretty unusual in our experience since usually the gold variety is pure yellow/orange with no other color. His name is Zorro.


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

He sounds cute


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss...I dont understand why fish store workers aren't trained in something as basic as netting a fish! I am so nervous when I purchase a fish, I almost want to offer to net it myself. And I have asked for a different one after seeing a fish smashed or whacked by the net. I explain to the worker that the fish they just smashed has a low chance of survival, and I do not want that one. I'm sure they just love me!  But having worked at a petstore with a large fish dept., I know how to net a fish gently, sneaking up on it from underneath and bringing the net up towards the surface. If you do it right, the fish doesn't even know he has been caught until he is in the bag. With fast easily spooked fish, I would distract it with a small net, while using a larger net to catch. They practically catch themselves that way. A goldfish is one of the easiest fish to catch. It's a shame yours was damaged so needlessly.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That was an awesome goldfish you had silverthorn.

I have a few with odd patterns, but it's because the mother was a goldfish and the father a shubunkin. 
Here's a video of them, 4 of them have unique coloring:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crg_wuCbJjs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## OhMandy (Feb 19, 2013)

My lionhead goldfish is bright orange and has a tiny black pencil thin mustache.  He looks very distinguished.


----------



## kakoratcheese (Feb 20, 2013)

He's also got a weird beard thing going on


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## grawrisher (Sep 1, 2013)

Maybe it's a little late to reply but I once got a calico fantail from Walmart for like a quarter because it was in with the feeder fish I was like "umm....I want the one that's actually not a feeder fish".....it took me 15 minutes to explain to her which one it was....but she said since she didn't know the difference she was labeling it the same....it took me a while to he rid of the fin rot and such since it was from Walmart but 8 months later the fish is alive and well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

My little guy had a mustache. Because he like to push everybody around I nicknamed him Hitler. He would even try to push me around if I was in the tank when he thought I shouldn't be or if I was late with dinner. Lol funny thing is I just noticed his mustache disappeared as he got bigger. So now I call him Napoleon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

